# Found An Interesting Site



## kvt (Jul 1, 2015)

I just found an interesting site,  Some of the stuff may be close to where people on this site live.
It is a Gov online Auction site.   It has all kinds of different categories including Machinery.   Some lathes, Welders, Drill Presses etc.   Some prices do not look to bad either.   More fun for us to look at for tools.  Problem I see is you have to either pick it up or arrange for pickup and shipment.    But if you live in the area of some items it may not be that bad.  http://www.govdeals.com/ 
And from the looks of it some of the stuff does not stay on there long.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jul 2, 2015)

found this on the gov. link.     Ya just never know!!


----------



## Sandia (Jul 2, 2015)

I have purchased several pieces of equipment on this auction site, that were being sold by local schools and municipal government departments. Some real good bargains I might add.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 21, 2015)

Boy, I love that massive heavy chain wrapped around the spindle chocking it off as it is being lifted... BAD practice on any lathe!!!  Its a wonder they didn't rip the head stock off the bed lifting it that way!


----------



## mcostello (Jul 21, 2015)

Just bought a 15" x 50" Clausing and was in the garage when they hooked it up. When I came outside it was already up in the air 6' off the ground. Did not seem to hurt anything except several seconds of no breathing.


----------



## AR1911 (Jul 23, 2015)

That spindle is rated at many times the weight of that lathe. I have lifted several that way.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 24, 2015)

AR1911 said:


> That spindle is rated at many times the weight of that lathe. I have lifted several that way.



Oh, I'm guilty of doing so too in my past.  Spindle bearings are generally not an issue of messing up.  But if you ever looked at a Clausing and how the HS is bolted down to the bed, it would be iffy to me.  I've seen bolts strip out of the cast iron before on larger heavier lathes in my past.  But the issue is how much is the head stock knocked out of alignment when you lift like that?  Especially on a Clausing lathe or an Asian lathe.


----------



## plus1hdcp (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the site. I will keep my eyes open for stuff in my neck of the woods.


----------



## mcostello (Jul 25, 2015)

Still in the shake down phase of testing, results posted as they become available.


----------



## lsbilletworks (Jul 28, 2015)

There is a lot of good stuff there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jul 28, 2015)

I found it a while back and so far have found nothing I would want, but I keep looking, You never know what will come up next.  Ed


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 28, 2015)

I have watching that site for a couple of years now. Haven't found anyhing close enough to me.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Jan 21, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Oh, I'm guilty of doing so too in my past.  Spindle bearings are generally not an issue of messing up.  But if you ever looked at a Clausing and how the HS is bolted down to the bed, it would be iffy to me.  I've seen bolts strip out of the cast iron before on larger heavier lathes in my past.  But the issue is how much is the head stock knocked out of alignment when you lift like that?  Especially on a Clausing lathe or an Asian lathe.


Just because no one seem to have a beginning design and application " Bearing Book"
Someone should, and study motionless bearings with heavy loads......BLJHB


----------

